# Chad McMinn  Fortworth 148



## cmcminn (Oct 12, 2010)

My name is Chad McMinn I am an active member of Fortworth 148 and a new master mason.
I live in FW and have wife and 2 kiddos. 
I am privledged to be surrounded by like minded individuals and look forward to a lifetime of my Journey through Masonry. My journey thus far can only be described as 

AMAZING.


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome.  Howdy.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Chad!


----------



## Sirius (Oct 12, 2010)

It's always good to have another fellow brother of 148 on here. Welcome. 

Sonny


----------



## mark! (Oct 12, 2010)

148 seems to be a popular place, gotta come visit you all out there.  Welcome aboard, both to Masonry and to the forums.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 12, 2010)

howdy Chad!


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2010)

oh crap they're taking over.  


 


welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 13, 2010)

We already took over JTM. You just don't know it. Trust me on this.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bro. Chad.


----------



## mark! (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha, seems like Ft. Worth is a pretty happening place.  That's awesome.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 13, 2010)

Great to have you on here Chad!  You are an asset to the lodge and I am sure you will be the same to MoT.  I gotta say something I would love to hear more about and this would be a great place to discuss it and that is the wedding ceremony you went through.  I loved the talk we had about it that night and wish I could get remarried in such a manner.  If you feel it is appropriate of course.


----------

